# Marware Microshell Folio Price Reduction



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Just got an email from Amazon that the price is now only $29.99. I already ordered/paid/shipped so I now have an $10 credit for Books/Apps/Music/Movies


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

That was nice that they gave you a credit.  I might have to look back into that case now


----------



## splash883 (Apr 10, 2010)

Me, too!  I'm excited--I bought a book!  
Awesomeeeee!


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine should be delivered today, but I haven't seen any photos/reviews here, and I can't find a straight answer from the overly-dramatic complainers on the product's page. Does anyone have it? Are any of the concerns warranted? I hope it's not as bad as so many of the reviews have said (whined).


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Now shows "temporarily out of stock"    I placed an order in hopes that they restock quickly.


----------



## obsanesth (Nov 22, 2008)

The Fire is heavier than I expected, so on the plus side, the cover is light.  My main issue with it is that the flap that is supposed to prop it up keeps slipping out of the little slot and the Fire falls down flat.  Even with the $10 price drop not sure if if it' was worth spending $30 on.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

The reviews don't look very favorable   Mine might be nekkid for a while!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I purchased it based on Amazon's recommendation (implied since it was in the add-on sidebar). I notice now that it is NOT in the Accessory sidebar. If it is as bad as the reviews then I'm sorry but Amazon is going to get a serious nastygram from me. They should have and should ALWAYS vet the items they add to those sidebars.

Because if the cover sucks, I have to go to the trouble of sending back, waiting for a new cover, _plus _leaving my Fire unprotected. Not good.


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> I purchased it based on Amazon's recommendation (implied since it was in the add-on sidebar). I notice now that it is NOT in the Accessory sidebar. If it is as bad as the reviews then I'm sorry but Amazon is going to get a serious nastygram from me. They should have and should ALWAYS vet the items they add to those sidebars.
> 
> Because if the cover sucks, I have to go to the trouble of sending back, waiting for a new cover, _plus _leaving my Fire unprotected. Not good.


Hopefully it'll be better than the reviews seem to claim. A few in there seem to have been plenty pleased with it, so I have some hope. If it's garbage, however, I'll just send it back, and find another - there are certainly plenty of options.


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

Got mine today and I love it. Very light weight but hard enough to protect the Fire. Love the strap to keep it closed and also keep the cover from moving when open. No problem as yet the the stand feature. I got pink and color is very nice looking. Before this came I was using my M-Edge Go cover for my K3 which fits nicely but no way to stand up for video and heavier than Marware. Overall very very pleased


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

I wrote a positive review on Amazon's site. The Marware case is good. It's not the best, but it's far from being bad. I think it's nice looking, and well constructed. It's not going to protect it from a three-story drop onto concrete, but it'll protect it from normal hazards and use.

I like it. I won't be replacing it anytime soon.


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

Received mine last night, and it's exactly what I was looking for. It seems very well-made, light, and protective. The stand is working without issues, as well, and seems to be plenty stable. I recommend it for anyone who likes the concept.


----------



## kabloink (Sep 13, 2011)

It's almost what I expected after checking out the videos on youtube for the iPad version. The only disappointment was how flimsy the stand seems to be. 

$10 back made me much happier with it.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I ordered it yesterday...it's out of stock and a note on the order says it will NOT be delivered before Dec. 25th!  We're looking at the Splash Signature cover for the Fire.  It looks nice and is currently selling for $23.85 and is in stock.


----------

